

Is Apple trying to run interference on Google Maps installations? - ucpete

When I searched for Google Maps in the App Store on my iPhone and my iPod, instead of the results of the search appearing, a pop-up advertisement entitled "Apple Apps" appeared and asked me if I wanted to install iTunes U, Find My iPhone, and a few other Apple products (some of which I already have installed). I had to close the window to see the results from my search. Anyone else see this? Or is this now standard for all searches in the App Store?
======
evan_
You always get that the first time you use app store, possibly the first time
after upgrading if you don't have one or more of the apps.

Not new, not related to google maps.

